# DAM Quick Super



## Bilch (17. Juni 2020)

Jede Rolle und Rute braucht nicht einen eigenen Thread zu haben, die DAM Quick Super ist aber mMn eine so legändere Rolle, dass sie einen verdient.

Als ich von der DAM Microlite geschrieben habe, hat @Bimmelrudi gesagt, dass ich mich nicht zurückhalten soll, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe eine gut erhaltene Quick Super zu bekommen. Tatsächlich hat sich vor kurzem eine Möglichkeit ergeben und ich bin ein stolzer Besitzer einer DAM Quick Super geworden.

Die Quick Super wurde von 1954 bis 1968 Produziert und in 14 Jahren gab es natürlich verschiedene Modelle - ein Bild von denen hat schon @eiszeit mal erstellt. Auf diesem Bild ist auch eins der allerersten Modelle, die noch ein Zählwerk hatten (dieses war in Meter für den Europäischen Markt und in Yards für den Amerikanischen). Meine Rolle gehört zu den früheren Modellen (die Merkmale werde ich später mehr detailliert beschreiben), aber schon ohne Zählwerk. Ein späteres Modell hat uns @Dübel gezeigt und @Thomas. das letzte Modell mit dem Zweiganggetriebe und dem Ölnippel an dem Kurbelansatz.

Die Rolle war nicht umsonst schon oft mit einem Panzer verglichen - sie ist grün, schwer und fast unverwüstlich.






Ein Größenvergleich mir der Quick Finessa




Auf dem Getriebe war das alte Fett drauf, dass vor weiß Gott wie vielen Jahren angebracht wurde. Trotzdem ließ sich die Rolle ganz weich kurbeln. Auf dem Bild kann man es nicht sehen, aber das alte angetrocknete Fett in der Rücklaufsperre sorgte dafür, dass diese fast lautlos war 




Die Zerlegte Rolle – eigentlich sehr wenig Teile




Das Herz der Quick Super ist das Schneckenradgetriebe. Die Super war die erste DAM Rolle mit solchem Getriebe, die dann zum Symbol von DAM Premium Rollen geworden ist. DAM hat das Getriebe zwar nicht erfunden, hat es aber verfeinert und die Super hatte (wie auch alle späteren DAM Modelle) ein Antriebsrad aus Bronze und die Antriebswelle/Ritzel aus Stahl. Warum DAM bis zum Ende Stahl und nicht Edelstahl für das Ritzel und die Achse benutzt hat, ist mir ein Rätsel.




Das besondere an der Super ist das zweite Schneckenrad, das den Nocken für dem Spulenhub bewegt. Das Resultat dieses Systems ist eine langsamere Oszillation und damit engere Schnurverlegung.




So ein System hatte neben der Super nur noch die Microlite, bei den anderen premium DAM Rollen (von Quick Finessa 280 aus 1956 bis zur Quick Royal MDS aus 1994) war das Führungsstück direkt auf den Schraubenrad befestigt.

Microlite:




Finessa:




So eine Achse kann keiner biegen - 6 mm dicker Stahl




Das beidseitig gekapselte FAG Kugellager




Der Lagerdeckel mit der berühmten DAM Rücklaufsperre, zuerst bei der DAM Quick (Standard) eingeführt.




Der Deckel/Sperre von der Inneren Seite und das Großrad. Die Sperrklinke im Deckel ist als ein Bolzen geformt und mit einer Feder ausgestattet. Als beim Kurbeln die Hebel gegen das Gehäuse (bzw. der Bolzen gegen das Großrad) schlägt, wird so das berühmte Klackern erzeugt. Beim Zurückdrehen bleibt der Bolzen in einer der 8 ausgebohrten Löcher am Großrad stecken. Der Großrad ist der einzige Teil bei dieser Rolle, der etwas Verschleiß zeigt.




Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist wie bei den späteren DAM Rollen aus Wolframcarbid gemacht. Dieses Material ist dreimal so steif wie Stahl und fast so hart wie Diamant. Obwohl mein Röllchen mehr als 60 Jahre alt ist, ist kein Verschleiß zu sehen. Was mich wirklich fasziniert, ist die Art wie das Röllchen angebracht ist und zwar nicht an der Bügelhalteschraube. Diese, die den Bügel mit dem Winkelschalthebel verbindet, liegt außen und zwischen dem Bügel und Hebel ist eine Distanzbuchse. Das ermöglicht, dass das Röllchen sich auf der Schnurlaufröllchenschraube drehen kann. Leider gibt es kein Gleitlager und das Röllchen dreht sich nur, wenn eine nicht zu glatte Schnur drüber läuft. DAM könnte dieses System verfeinern, stattdessen haben sie aber bei den späteren Rollen das Röllchen einfach an die Bügelschraube montiert.





In dem Rotor ist ein Gewicht angebracht, das für die Balance sorgt. Der Rotor ist aber leider noch lange nicht ausbalanciert - schade, dass DAM diese Idee nicht besser ausgeführt hat. So ein Gewicht hat auch die Microlite, bei den anderen DAM Rollen habe ich es aber nicht bemerkt.





Microlite:




Interessant finde ich, dass man den Rollensteg austauschen kann. Als Bub habe ich schon mal eine Rolle geschrottet, weil ich den Rollensteg gebrochen habe. Das war aber eine Quick Fighter, die wahrscheinlich aus Zinkdruckguss gemacht wurde.




Hier einige der Unterschiede zu den späteren Modellen, die ich entdecken konnte

Auf der unteren Seite des Gehäuses ist die Rollennummer abgedrückt (die späteren Modelle hatten keine Nummer mehr)




Der Lagerdeckel ist in derselben grünen Farbe wie die Rolle und der Verschlussdeckel ist aus schwarzer Plastik und jeder Deckel ist mit je drei Schrauben an das Gehäuse befestigt (wie bei der Finessa 280/285).





Die späteren Modelle haben einen hellgrauen Verschluss- und Lagerdeckel (aus Aluminium), die so wie bei fast allen späteren Quick Rollen (bis zu der Quick Royal) mit 3 Schrauben untereinander verbunden sind, womit auch das Gehäusedeckel befestigt ist.

Der Winkel am Schnurfangbügel ist stumpf; bei den späteren Modellen hat dieser Winkel ca. 90°.




Der größte Unterschied ist die Bremse bzw. Spule. Schon die Spule selbst ist sehr interessant gebaut; nämlich aus zwei Teilen, die mit 4 Schrauben zusammengeschraubt sind. Später waren die Spulen aus einem Stück.






Problematisch bei den ersten Modellen ist die Bremse. In der Spule ist nämlich nur eine! ca. 1 cm breite Metallscheibe. Die Bremse funktioniert jedoch, man muss aber extrem vorsichtig sein, denn 1 mm zu viel und die Bremse ist komplett gesperrt.




Weil ich mit der Rolle angeln möchte, habe ich nach einer möglichen Lösung gesucht. Ich hatte die Möglichkeit die Spule einer 550 Quick zu bekommen und @Dübel war so nett zu überprüfen ob die Spule mit meiner Rolle kompatibel ist. Glücklicherweise ist sie das und damit lässt sich schon viel sorgenfreier angeln. Diese Spule bzw. Bremse hat 6 Scheiben (3 aus Metall und 3 aus Resitex) und sie sind auch größer.




Jede Lösung bring aber neue Probleme. Die Spule ist zwar kompatibel mit der Rolle, aber nicht mit dem alten Bremsknauf. Wegen dem Rand an der Spule kann man mit dem dreieckigen Knauf die Spule nicht entsprechend befestigen. Ein neuer Knauf musste also auch noch her.


----------



## Bilch (17. Juni 2020)

Hier noch die Explosionszeichnungen eines früheren Modells der Super, eines späteren Modells und der 550. Man kann hier sehr schön die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Super Modellen sehen (der größte ist eindeutig die Spule bzw. die Bremse) und auch die Ähnlichkeit der Spule bei der späteren Super und detr 550.






So sieht die Rolle jetzt aus, einmal mit der Originalspule und einmal mit der Spule von der 550.







Und zum Schluss noch ein Filmchen von der Rolle.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (18. Juni 2020)

Danke für den schönen detalierten Beitrag. 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch zum Dämpfer für den Schnurfangbügel.
Ich kenne das bei Noris Shakespeare, Shakespeare, Pflüger etc. so das hier ein Kunststoffstopper verbaut ist.
Bei späteren Modellen wie die 330N sind ebenfalls solche verbaut.
Wenn ich das auf den Fotos richtig sehe müsste das bei der Super eine Feder mit einen Stopper sein, ist das richtig ?
Könntest du da evtl nochmal ne Nahaufnahme machen ?


----------



## eiszeit (18. Juni 2020)

Ausgezeichnete Arbeit besten Dank. Hat bestimmt sehr viel Arbeit gemacht, man sieht du bist voll dabei und das "Virus" hat dich gepackt.


----------



## Thomas. (18. Juni 2020)

Super Bericht   

zur Bremse, meine 2 gang hat eine Metallspule und die "große Bremse" ist aber auch mit der 550 austauschbar



Bilch schrieb:


> Problematisch bei den ersten Modellen ist die Bremse. In der Spule ist nämlich nur eine! ca. 1 cm breite Metallscheibe. Die Bremse funktioniert jedoch, man muss aber extrem vorsichtig sein, denn 1 mm zu viel und die Bremse ist komplett gesperrt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eiszeit (18. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Warum DAM bis zum Ende Stahl und nicht Edelstahl für das Ritzel und die Achse benutzt hat, ist mir ein Rätsel.


Ich hab mir mal von einem Maschinenbauer -die sich ja auch in den Materialeigenschaften auskennen- erklären lassen
dass gerade diese Zusammensetzung (Bronze/Stahl) für die damaligen Verhältnisse optimal waren.
Ich geh jedoch auch davon aus das dies eine Preisfrage -bzw. was stand zur Verfügung nach dem Krieg- war.


----------



## eiszeit (18. Juni 2020)

Hier noch zur Ergänzung von* Bilch*
Eine sehr frühe Super mit Zählwerk in m, hab die Rolle von Privat wie die meisten meiner Rollen.





1., Rollennummer 000356




2., Gebogener Rls-Hebel, Ölschraube, keine Kugelkopf-Kurbel, passt alles zum Alter und parallelartig zur Finessa




3., grüner Deckel, Rotor ohne Stoßkante usw, passt auch alles


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal von einem Maschinenbauer -die sich ja auch in den Materialeigenschaften auskennen- erklären lassen
> dass gerade diese Zusammensetzung (Bronze/Stahl) für die damaligen Verhältnisse optimal waren.
> Ich geh jedoch auch davon aus das dies eine Preisfrage -bzw. was stand zur Verfügung nach dem Krieg- war.



Materialknappheit und Preisfrage werden wohl sicher zutreffend sein dabei. Vielleicht aber auch eine Frage der Bearbeitbarkeit, bzw. der passenden Werkzeuge.
Immerhin gab es ja Jahre später von DAM das veränderte Großrad mit Innenkern Bronze und äußerlich phosphorisierter Bronze, aber dennoch blieb man beim Stahlritzel.
Irgend einen Grund muß das ja gehabt haben, das man dann wo es auf jeden Fall möglich war, nicht zu Edelstahl gegangen ist.
Bin kein Metaller, aber es liegt vermutlich nahe das es wohl eher so ist, wie dir auch schon damals der Maschinenbauer erklärt hat.


----------



## Mikesch (18. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> …  aber dennoch blieb man beim Stahlritzel.
> Irgend einen Grund muß das ja gehabt haben, das man dann wo es auf jeden Fall möglich war, nicht zu Edelstahl gegangen ist.
> ...


Im Gegensatz zu "normalem" Stahl (härtbar) sind die meisten Edelstähle "weicher". D. h. die Lebensdauer der Getriebekomponenten ist niedriger, sie nützen sich schneller ab.


----------



## Bilch (18. Juni 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Danke für den schönen detalierten Beitrag.
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich noch zum Dämpfer für den Schnurfangbügel.
> Ich kenne das bei Noris Shakespeare, Shakespeare, Pflüger etc. so das hier ein Kunststoffstopper verbaut ist.
> ...


Hier zwei Nahaufnahmen - ich hoffe der Dämpfer ist gut sichtbar. Es ist ein Stückchen Plastik bzw. Gummi + eine Feder um es herum.





Ich dacht zuerst, dass der Vorbesitzer (die Rolle hatte bis jetzt nur einen Besitzer) das mit der Feder selber gebastelt hat, später habe ich aber auf Sachas Sammler Page neben einer Super mit einem Dämpfer nur aus Plastik auch eine mit einer ähnlichen Feder entdeckt.

Die 330N konnte keinen Gummistopper haben, denn bei der ist das Bügelumschlag-Mechanismus anders gemacht. Meine Finessa hat aber einen.







eiszeit schrieb:


> Ausgezeichnete Arbeit besten Dank. Hat bestimmt sehr viel Arbeit gemacht, man sieht du bist voll dabei und das "Virus" hat dich gepackt.


Danke! Ja, dieses Virus ist sehr virulent und auch sehr pathogen 



Thomas. schrieb:


> Super Bericht
> 
> zur Bremse, meine 2 gang hat eine Metallspule und die "große Bremse" ist aber auch mit der 550 austauschbar
> 
> ...


Wie ich schon sagte und wie es auch auf den Explosionszeichnungen zu sehen ist - die spätere Super Spule und die 550 Spule sind identisch. Meine ist aus Kunststoff und bei der Super waren die Spulen aus Metall; ich weiß es aber nicht, ob bei der 550 alle Spulen aus Kunststoff waren, oder nur die E-Spulen.



mikesch schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu "normalem" Stahl (härtbar) sind die meisten Edelstähle "weicher". D. h. die Lebensdauer der Getriebekomponenten ist niedriger, sie nützen sich schneller ab.


Das erklärt alles 

Ich habe mich darum gefragt, weil ich gelesen habe, dass die amerikanischen Surfangler Probleme hatten, weil die Achse wegen Salzwasser zu rosten anfing.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Juni 2020)

@Bilch

Besten Dank fürs einstellen der Nahaufnahme.
Das mit der Feder ist gut gelöst da der Bügel gedämpfter umschlagen kann bzw gestoppt wird.
Das wäre auch wider etwas um eine ältere Rolle zu modivizieren.


----------



## Dübel (19. Juni 2020)

Super Beitrag über die super DAM Quick Super! 

Die Sache mit der Feder am Gummistopper ist sehr interessant. Auf den Explosionszeichnungen ist dort immer nur ein Gummipuffer vorgesehen. 
Vielleicht war dieser Gummipuffer die einzige wirkliche Schwachstelle dieser Rollo, so dass findige Nutzer nach haltbareren Alternativen gesucht haben.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Juni 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Super Beitrag über die super DAM Quick Super!
> 
> Die Sache mit der Feder am Gummistopper ist sehr interessant. Auf den Explosionszeichnungen ist dort immer nur ein Gummipuffer vorgesehen.
> Vielleicht war dieser Gummipuffer die einzige wirkliche Schwachstelle dieser Rollo, so dass findige Nutzer nach haltbareren Alternativen gesucht haben.


Da hast du wohl recht, bei meiner hatte der Vorbesitzer ein Gummiplatte anstelle des Gummipuffers aufgeklebt, funktionierte, sah aber Sch.... e aus.


----------



## Bilch (19. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl recht, bei meiner hatte der Vorbesitzer ein Gummiplatte anstelle des Gummipuffers aufgeklebt, funktionierte, sah aber Sch.... e aus.


Das könnte man eigentlich so machen, dass es sehr gut aussehen würde. Hast Du vlt. ein Foto?


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Juni 2020)

Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen.


----------



## Bilch (19. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen.


Der Vorbesitzer Deiner Rolle hatte eine ganz gute Idee, nur vom ästhetischen Standpunk etwas schlecht ausgeführt.
Auf der Spule ist aber eine Wäscheleine drauf


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Der Vorbesitzer Deiner Rolle hatte eine ganz gute Idee, nur vom ästhetischen Standpunk etwas schlecht ausgeführt.
> Auf der Spule ist aber eine Wäscheleine drauf



Ich habe sie nicht nachgemessen, aber es war schon Hochseefähig. War aber früher eben so, das die Schnurdicke stärker ausfiel.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Juni 2020)

Die Rollen sind ja auch dafür gedacht gewesen. Das waren sicherlich keine Rollen mit denen man auf Karpfen & Co. gefischt hat, sondern eben an den Küsten oder auf wirklich große Süßwasserfische.


----------



## Bilch (20. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Rollen sind ja auch dafür gedacht gewesen. Das waren sicherlich keine Rollen mit denen man auf Karpfen & Co. gefischt hat, sondern eben an den Küsten oder auf wirklich große Süßwasserfische.


Stimmt. Gerade darum kam dann das Zweigangmodel raus (ÜS 1:4 und 1:2,2). Das Powergetriebe war für das schwere Salzwasserfischen gedacht. Für die Idee dafür eine Statio zu benutzen waren die damaligen Angler aber leider noch nicht bereit und die Rolle hat sich nicht sehr gut verkauft.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Für die Idee dafür eine Statio zu benutzen waren die damaligen Angler aber leider noch nicht bereit und die Rolle hat sich nicht sehr gut verkauft.



Die Idee ist auch heute nicht viel besser. Keine Ahnung wie hoch der Schnureinzug damals gewesen ist, aber sicher deutlich geringer wie bei heutigen modernen Rollen. Da kurbelst dir ja nen Wolf mit ner so geringen Übersetzung.
Selbst bei Multis verzichtet man gewöhnlich auf den 2. Gang, weil er schlichtweg unnötig ist.


----------



## Bilch (20. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Idee ist auch heute nicht viel besser. Keine Ahnung wie hoch der Schnureinzug damals gewesen ist, aber sicher deutlich geringer wie bei heutigen modernen Rollen. Da kurbelst dir ja nen Wolf mit ner so geringen Übersetzung.
> Selbst bei Multis verzichtet man gewöhnlich auf den 2. Gang, weil er schlichtweg unnötig ist.


Laut Katalog 47 bzw. 85 cm


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Juni 2020)

Na überleg mal, bei 47cm...ok wir runden einfach auf 50cm auf, und dann mal eben 130-150m Schnur draußen.
Da brauchste keine Muckibude mehr um die Schultern zu trainieren.


----------



## Bilch (20. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Na überleg mal, bei 47cm...ok wir runden einfach auf 50cm auf, und dann mal eben 130-150m Schnur draußen.
> Da brauchste keine Muckibude mehr um die Schultern zu trainieren.


Den Powergang legt man aber nur dann ein, wenn man einen dicken Fisch am Haken hat. 85 cm war aber wahrscheinlich für damalige Verhältnisse nicht so wenig (ÜS 1:4; zum Vergleich Quick 550 ÜS 1:3,2; SE 68 cm; Penn Spinfisher 706Z ÜS 1:3,8)


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Juli 2022)

Hier nun eine DAM Quick Super 275, das 2-Gang-Modell. Es ist irgendwie gleich und auch doch nicht. Rotor, Bügel, Kurbel, Bremse sind gleich, Gehäuse , Getriebe, Rücklaufsperre und kleine Teile sind verändert worden. Von Außen fällt erst mal der rote Schalter zum Umstellen der Gänge auf, auch der Schalter für die Rücklaufsperre befindet sich nicht mehr an der Kurbel, sonder wurde auf die andere Seite des Rollenkastens versetzt. die Kurbel der 275 sitzt auch auf einem anderen Deckel, dieser ist etwas dicker ausgeführt als bei der 270-Version. Es sind auch die 4 Schrauben vorhanden, nur fallen diese auch länger aus. Auch die aufgeprägte Forelle ist kleiner ausgefallen, durch den größeren Teil des Getriebesaußenteiles.  Der Rollenfuß ist dagegen von der 270 übernommen worden, es steht immer noch Made in Germany drunter geprägt, aber auf dem Karton ist schon Made in West-Germany aufgedruckt. Die Spule ist bei meiner Rolle aus Kunststoff, das heißt, sie muß ab 1965 verkauft worden sein, 1964 stand sie noch mit einer Metallspule im Katalog. 
Auch befindet sich auf dem Rollenkasten, seitlich neben dem Rücklaufsperrenhebel, eine kleine Erhöhung. Dort ist anscheinend der Bolzen für die Aufnahme der neuen Rücklaufsperre eingepresst worden. Die Rücklaufsperre wirkt auf ein Ritzel mit 8 Zähnen, das sich hinter dem Schneckenrad befindet.  Das Getriebe für die zwei Gänge besteht aus gerade verzahnten Ritzeln, während die Kraftübertragung auf die Schnecke dann mit einem schrägverzahnten Ritzel (Schneckenrad) ausgeführt wird. 
Auch die 275 konnte wie die 270 als Pick-Up-Modell umgebaut werden. 
In den Katalogen wurde das Getriebe mit " Zahnräder bleiben beim Schalten immer im Einsatz" beworben, ich habe es nicht geschafft, während des drehen der Kurbel einen anderen Gang einzulegen. 

Technische Daten
Hergestellt von 1963 bis 1968
Übersetzung: 1 zu 2,2 / 1 zu 4,0
Die Rolle konnte nicht auf beidseitigen Kurbeltrieb umgebaut werden. 
Gewicht laut Katalog; ca. 750 Gramm, gewogen 725 Gramm
Schnurfassung:  200 Meter 0,50 mm 
                          140 Meter 0,60 mm
                          110 Meter 0,70 mm
Also ist die Rolle nach heutigen Maßstab eine etwas größere 7000er
Es konnte eine Ersatzspule mit Korkeinlage und geringerem Schnurfassungsvermögung erworben werden. 
Schnureinzug bei 1:2,2  470 mm
Schnureinzug bei 1;4,0  850 mm




Schneckenantrieb mit Tellerrad für den Spulenhub



2-Ganggetriebe im Deckel verbaut



2-Ganggetriebe im Deckel verbaut



Rücklaufsperrenritzel



Rollenfuß mit Made in Germany








DAM Quick Super 275 2S





Vergleich mit der Super 270, die 275 ist oben im Bild am roten Gangschalthebel ( linke Rolle) und unten am silbernen Rüklaufsperrenhebel (rechte Rolle) zu erkennen.


----------



## Bilch (26. Juli 2022)

Danke für die super Vorstellung Hecht100+ 
Könntest Du auch ein Bild machen, wenn das Getriebe im zweiten Gang ist?


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Juli 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Danke für die super Vorstellung Hecht100+
> Könntest Du auch ein Bild machen, wenn das Getriebe im zweiten Gang ist?


Da kann man von außen keinen Unterschied sehen, die Zahnräder sind beide ständig im Eingriff, nur die Kraftübertragung erfolgt im inneren einer Hohlwelle und es wird dabei eben nur eines der beiden Zahnräder dann zur Mitnahme angewählt. Zerlegte Bilder kann man bei Alan Tani gut sehen, ich habe meine bisher nicht so weit zerlegt.


----------

